
Ask HN: A question about agreeing to terms and services - pravj
I have observed two type of prompts while creating an account.<p>- Where the user performs some action to show consent
&quot;You agree to the terms and conditions by selecting a checkbox.&quot;<p>- Where the consent is taken for granted
&quot;You agree to the terms and conditions by logging in.&quot;<p>Is it common to do this, OR is there a flaw in the second method?
======
smt88
It depends _heavily_ on the locations of the company and the user. What
countries are you talking about?

~~~
pravj
Asked it after noticing the second method on a website in India.

